# Hurricane Irma



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This is probably a little early but does anyone know of places to evaluate to with stalls in Georgia? My vet posted that they may wave health certificates if crossing the border. This is the website to check

http://www.freshfromflorida.com


I have family in Miami and they may be coming this way. The current plan is to stay here (north of Ocala). If it comes north... we may head to Georgia. 

I need to pick up some sandbags and hitch up the trailer. We have storm shutters that need putting up, but are waiting to see the projected path. Hopefully if it makes it this far it will weaken.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope Irma doesn't become an issue for you or for anyone else for that matter. STAY SAFE! Sorry I can't help you with places to evacuate to.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My cousin just emailed me. They are out of wood in Miami so they can't board up their house.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm praying it turns before it gets to Florida. She is one ugly storm and only getting uglier. Stay safe. Wish I could help with recs for stalls but my last bit of family in GA moved home last year.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Interstate movement requirements for the transportation of pets and livestock out of Florida, including health certificates, are suspended until Sept. 30 in response to Hurricane Irma. Alabama, Georgia and Mississippi have waived their interstate import requirements for Florida pets and livestock. 

Coggins are still needed for boarding horses though.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm worried too. I'm in the western panhandle but it that storm gets in the gulf if might come our way. We don't have a place to take the horses, or a trailer. 

Wish I had a place to take them. They have their coggins (except on that we never use) and stuff so I could go (if I got Red a coggins), there's just not anywhere to go.

haha help.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

4horses said:


> Interstate movement requirements for the transportation of pets and livestock out of Florida, including health certificates, are suspended until Sept. 30 in response to Hurricane Irma. Alabama, Georgia and Mississippi have waived their interstate import requirements for Florida pets and livestock.
> 
> Coggins are still needed for boarding horses though.


I hope you don't mind, I copied and pasted in another forum


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I am near West Palm Beach. I do not plan to evacuate and plan to hurricane proof the best I can.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

updownrider said:


> I am near West Palm Beach. I do not plan to evacuate and plan to hurricane proof the best I can.


UDR... 
WPB has closed all schools starting tomorrow afternoon...
The Keys, Miami-Dade and all surrounding counties are asking people to get out.
Your area is aimed for a landfall of 185 mph winds predicted. The storm is currently 350 miles wide, encompassing the entire state from bottom to top, side to side easily.
Prediction is for more strengthening as the storm hits the warmer waters around Florida, possibly a slight weakening as it hits land...
WPB floods easily, to easily. I've been there before in storms during 2003 and 2004...it was not fun and these were baby storms compared to this monster.

You have the opportunity to leave.
Go to Ocala, flee now while you can. The Livestock Pavilion is open and accepting horses. 200 stalls....they will fill fast.
A cinder block barn, high and dry location and 4 hours north of the expected direct hit coming...
Your area has never had a storm of this magnitude hit so no one knows quite what to expect.

If the orders go to madatory and you stay, you will be on your own totally.
At some point all emergency personal will be pulled off the roads for their own safety...
Then you still need to survive till help can find you....that could be days.
They won't come looking till all is quieted down...and if you are at all remote or locked in from storm damage they have to dig you out...could be a very long time before anyone gets to you.
_
I would rather leave and return to no minimal damage than stay and have loss of life...yours or your animals.__*
Please,* reconsider and leave...
_:runninghorse2:....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not a member of the Book of Faces but many are. Would check there first for boarding options. 

Maybe there are pastures folks could put horses in? 

I wonder if show facilities would open the barns up for rescue? I have shown at the following places and they might open for rescue.

The Horse Park in Conyers, GA has lots of stalls. 

Further south Macon Georgia has a large show barn too. 

Poplar Place Farm in Hamilton Georgia is another one. 

For those that want to come to Alabama instead, Montgomery has a large Show barn too. 

Maybe others but it is worth contacting them now. 

Everyone stay safe! Hook up the trailers now and mark your horses with paint or something that won't wash off.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

4horses said:


> This is probably a little early but does anyone know of places to evaluate to with stalls in Georgia? My vet posted that they may wave health certificates if crossing the border. This is the website to check
> 
> Home - Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services
> 
> ...


Look up Southern Wood Arena on Facebook. Located in Rising Fawn Georgia. They have posted that they have 55 empty indoor stalls available for those evacuating Fla. Hot and cold water, indoor arena and RV hookups. Hope this helps.

My daughter lives in Gibsonton Fla close to Tampa bay and I'm trying to convince her to get out before it's too late. She's got more animals than sense. 3 dogs, numerous cats, and a macaw! So I know she's hesitant to leave her babies.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Whoot? Am I getting it right? Texas hasn't recovered from Harvey, but now there is Irma threatening to hit Florida? :O


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> Whoot? Am I getting it right? Texas hasn't recovered from Harvey, but now there is Irma threatening to hit Florida? :O


Yes, it's a cat 5 storm right now, 190 mph winds. Strongest storm ever recorded in the Atlantic. It's a killer.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There is also another hurricane possibility after Irma.

There is nothing I can do to help anyone, believe me, I would if I could. 

Hums for all those wherever Irma lands.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There was a small wobble of the storm last night...
Appears it is now not going to miss but be a direct hit.
We went from mandatory visitors leave south Fl to now a mandatory visitor *and* residents of south Florida {The Keys area}_ must _leave, period.
When the new advisories come out at 8:00 AM I think there will be a lot more told to go!

The jet stream & cold front arrived to soon and the "disturbance" aka tropical storm/hurricane following Irma is causing havoc in the travel path....
_It truly does not look good...._

If you are north of Florida beware...weather channel this morning first time I heard them say you better start to prepare...more and more looks to be headed now your direction.
Doesn't sound like this monster heading out to sea is so much a possibility after it gets done with us...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed for everyone to get out in time, and better the surrounding areas too, so people don't get suprised and stuck! 
I am glad I don't live anywhere near there.. 

The worst storms I can remember that we get are around 67mph.. so we are totally safe.. No tornadoes, no hurricanes, no earthquakes.. and no scary animals either.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hard to believe a storm of such a magnitude as Irma is heading towards the US, not to mention all areas being affected already. This is not going to be good. If I were in any of the threatened areas, I'd be hauling butt out of there, ideally with my horses. 

Makes me grateful all we have to worry about is snowstorms and freezing rain. This is nuts. Not a praying person, but my thoughts are with all those affected! Be safe!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Scot millibars have dropped to 914! 

Sustained winds of 185 MPH; gusts of around 240MPH.

Prayers and positive thoughts going put to all of you in its path.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

> You have the opportunity to leave.


Without knowing how many horses, dogs, cats or my situation you can't say this with certainty. I appreciate your concern, though.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

God bless y'all, I am watching this hurricane with anxiety for y'all.


----------



## HurricaneIrmaHorseBoard (Sep 6, 2017)

**Moderator Note**

*DUE TO THE APPROACH OF A POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS FORCE OF NATURE THE HORSEFORUM STAFF HAS WAVED RULE 14 FOR THIS SPECIFIC THREAD*

_*14- Do not link to Facebook, other Forums or social network chat sites*_
_ There are several reasons why links to these sites and especially Facebook are restricted at the Horse Forum._

_ First and foremost, there are many younger Internet users who don't realize or appreciate the potential danger and aggravation that sharing their real identity on a publicly accessible Internet forum can have. There are many adults who don't either, for that matter, until somebody who'd taken a particular interest in their posts, for whatever reason, follows their Facebook link and takes a less than desirable interest in their real identity._

_ Secondly, the Horse Forum is a social network. Facebook is a social network. Facebook has "one billion [that's 1,000,000,000] monthly active users as of October 2012." (emphasis added) See Key Facts - Facebook Newsroom. It's no secret that activity on many other Internet forums has declined since people began spending more and more of their time online at Facebook. We're not interested in seeing the Horse Forum suffer the same fate. To that end, anyone interested in discussing horses or anything else at Facebook is of course free to do so, but we ask that members not post links to Facebook here._ 




*We are offering horse boarding for Hurricane Irma evacuees. Willing to board up to 3 horses for a flat fee of $20 per horse (not per day) to cover electric, etc. We are located in Monroe, GA.*
https://www.facebook.com/HurricaneIrmaHorseBoarding/


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It could be they open the arena at Robertsdale, AL for horse boarding and the like. If everything close fills then you may want to look further west. Our news showed it making a curve before FLA this morning when horselovingguy's showed a direct hit. If at all possible I wouldn't take chances. Praying for that turn to be correct and no direct hit for the mainland. I am subscribing to our local newscaster's theory - if I prepare it will turn..... Fixing to head out now to pick up bulk dry goods.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Horselovinguy- My reply may have been sharp. I apologize. I have a 30 year old blind horse, and I can't put him through an evacuation. But again, thank you for your concern.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

On the West Coast we don't often really get a feel for the reality of Hurricanes. While Irma is in the news here, they aren't really presenting it for the severity that it apparently has. I think we've been dulled out by endless coverage of Houston, and other political developments.

I do hope that those affected by Irma are not left without proper government support because Houston has eaten up all the money and will to support. 
Best would be that the storm changes it's path and hits with only a glancing blow. they DO do this; make sudden last minute changes.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

updownrider said:


> Horselovinguy- My reply may have been sharp. I apologize. I have a 30 year old blind horse, and I can't put him through an evacuation. But again, thank you for your concern.


No hard feelings and I have developed a thicker skin recently... :icon_rolleyes:

_Please, please do all you can to be safe._
Don't forget to fill every bucket you can with fresh water in case you lose that power so needed for just everything horse or human in need. A house bath tub holds many gallons too...
Now that the storm appears to be heading slightly toward the east side of the state you are so in peril....
As you can please let us know you are safe and alive!!

My thoughts and yes, prayers are with all of us here in the state awaiting, battening down everything and hoping for the best, listening for the order of "Get Out" if it comes...
_Be safe, just be safe... :wink:_
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> Great Scot millibars have dropped to 914!
> 
> Sustained winds of 185 MPH; gusts of around 240MPH.
> 
> Prayers and positive thoughts going put to all of you in its path.


I saw that this morning. The lower the barometric pressure, the more powerful the storm is. Katrina had a reading of 917 and that was a record low at the time. It's scary how bad this storm is. 

Still trying to convince my daughter to get out now.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Take note Hombre to start making some preparations yourself.
Weather channel is saying it appears the storm is going to also hit and hit hard through the Carolinas far inland.
It may lose some punch, but losing punch from 185 mph to even 100 is a rough storm for many...
Be prepared and start gathering together items you may need to safeguard.:wink:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@LoriF what's going on with you? I am worried about you. I live close to @4horses and probably one of the safest places in Florida, but sure am dreading it. I'll be glad when this is over.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Fortunately we don't get hurricanes in the U.K. Very often. The one back in 1987 had winds of 134 mph and the damage that did was phenomenal. 

Oak trees hundreds of years old not just uprooted but several snapped off halfway up their trunks, ditto with telegraph poles. I dread to think what winds 50 mph more can and will do plus all the rain, 

Please God, keep all safe.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> On the West Coast we don't often really get a feel for the reality of Hurricanes. While Irma is in the news here, they aren't really presenting it for the severity that it apparently has. I think we've been dulled out by endless coverage of Houston, and other political developments.
> 
> I do hope that those affected by Irma are not left without proper government support because Houston has eaten up all the money and will to support.
> Best would be that the storm changes it's path and hits with only a glancing blow. they DO do this; make sudden last minute changes.




I think it's early still. The course has changed drastically over the last several hours. I think it was going to hit the gulf and then FL head on and then FL on the east coast and last I looked - I think it's East Coast bound but not sure if it's still too early to tell where? Or how hard at this point. I remember with Isabelle - it wasn't supposed to effect us much where we are and then it stalled for days and we went without power for 10 days in 100 weather and then with Sandy we all got sent home because it was supposed to SLAM us and it fizzled and we got a free day off...


And then there was the Derecho that no one (did I spell that right?) expected that knocked us out of power for a week... again in 100 degree weather... 


So I think that's the scariest part - the not knowing how bad it's going to hit where....


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Updownrider are you certain you cannot leave? I lived in west Palm for hurricanes Frances and Jeanne. We evacuated. If we had stayed, my horse would have been beaten with roofing shingles. The yard was covered with them. Jeanne took our fences down so I would have had a loose horse. 

My neighbors brand new barn was hit by a tornado- took the roof off and most of the walls.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Take note Hombre to start making some preparations yourself.
> Weather channel is saying it appears the storm is going to also hit and hit hard through the Carolinas far inland.
> It may lose some punch, but losing punch from 185 mph to even 100 is a rough storm for many...
> Be prepared and start gathering together items you may need to safeguard.:wink:
> :runninghorse2:....


Thanks HLG

I'm monitoring local forecasts and NASA hurricane center.website.
It's too far out to predict exactly what effects it will have other than a lot of rain. 

One of the lessons I learned from experiencing multiple hurricanes in my 50 years in Fla: When I built my barn here in NC, I used hurricane ties on all rafters, beams and roof, and used screws, no nails. My barn actually fares better than my home, which loses a bunch of shingles every time we have a wind/TS event. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm 100 miles from the coast, so winds may be TS strength. Biggest problem here is wide spread flooding. Matthew did a REAL number on the flat farmland around here. I was spared, but my city and surrounding one's were flooded for days. 

I'll be stocking up on water, charging flashlight batteries, getting hay and feed.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

4horses said:


> Updownrider are you certain you cannot leave? I lived in west Palm for hurricanes Frances and Jeanne. We evacuated. If we had stayed, my horse would have been beaten with roofing shingles. The yard was covered with them. Jeanne took our fences down so I would have had a loose horse.


I am not new to hurricanes, although this is the first time I am alone for one. As I said, I have a 30 year old blind horse that I am unwilling to relocate in these circumstances. I wish I could, but I won't. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Please stay safe everyone. 

I'm far away in Argentina, but my horses' previous owner and her children are on holidays at disneyworld, and were supposed to take a carribean cruise this week. They are staying in Orlando now, thankfully they heard in time before driving down to Miami. Does anyone know if Orlando expects a bad hit as well?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Luce73 said:


> Does anyone know if Orlando expects a bad hit as well?


Orlando is due for a hit, but if the storm does as "models" are now predicting it will be offshore and spare us some, not a lot, but some. The entire state though will be hit with winds the lightest I saw was 60 mph and most 85+.
Miami, another huge port for cruise ships is closed or closing. Trips cancelled.
Airports in the southern part of the state are closing Thursday think it was mid-day.
Orlando is flying but a nightmare to get flights and they are very costly.

Orlando and the ships that cruise such as Disney have cancelled their sailings leaving end of the week, over the weekend and some next week. Ships are returning early to get passengers off.
Theme parks are prepping and still open but expect they will close Friday night I think and they are doing what they must do to protect patrons and their workers.
Animals in Disney, Sea World and Busch Gardens are a great concern so precautions are already going strong for their safety.

The state is doing what it can and now besides Irma is Jose' directly behind it...another huge headache.
The path is now clean and clear for more storms to come on in .... :-(

So far...most are_ not_ panicking but the concern _is _huge for what will come.
State & federal officials, along with our governor is pleading for people to take the warnings seriously.
If asked to leave, go. 
If told to leave,_ leave immediately_ if not sooner.

Keep all of us in your thoughts and for those who pray...pray all who have anything to do with the presence of this storm remain safe and free of injury.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you @horselovinguy. I will definitely keep all of you in my thoughts, keep safe and take care <3


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> now besides Irma is Jose' directly behind it


la-la-la-I can't hear you


----------



## Palitos5257 (Sep 7, 2017)

I am not sure if we are an option for anyone evacuating from Florida. We are in Greeneville, TN very close to the N.Carolina border and have room for 4 to 5 horses during this terrible storm. If in need of boarding let us know we need to see negative Coggins and a health check to bring them in. 
Hope everyone stays safe as best as possible!!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

To everyone and their livestock/pets, just don't die. South Florida is in my prayers, try to stay safe, y'all.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> @LoriF what's going on with you? I am worried about you. I live close to @4horses and probably one of the safest places in Florida, but sure am dreading it. I'll be glad when this is over.


Keeping a close eye on this monster and it's not looking good. 
I'll probably grab two of my horses, my dogs and the bird and scoot to where ever is away from this thing. I wanted to bring them to Ocala and then come back for the third but the gas stations are out of fuel. I have to tag the rest of the horses on the farm and hope for the best for them. I'm kind of on my own here with a 21 year old girl who is farm sitting. Ahhg


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Fyi: Georgia National fairgrounds in Perry Ga is open for evacuees. 350 stalls

401 Larry Walker parkway, Perry Ga 
478 987 3247
Shavings provided bring your own hay & Feed


_**corrected as requested**_


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Pretty sure it's Larry Walker and not Lary Parker. Just Googled it and Walker came up.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

ChieTheRider said:


> Pretty sure it's Larry Walker and not Lary Parker. Just Googled it and Walker came up.


You are correct, my bad. Thanks for pointing it out.

Maybe @jaydee or @horselovingguy can edit it to correct it.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Fyi: Georgia National fairgrounds in Perry Ga is open for evacuees. 350 stalls
> 
> 401 Larry Parker parkway, Perry Ga
> 478 987 3247
> Shavings provided bring your own hay & Feed


That's a nice facility; grateful they are opening it up. 

401 Larry Walker Parkway, Perry GA


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here is a list of shelters taking horses in Alabama

Available shelters include:


_*Garrett Coliseum*_, 1555 Federal Dr., Montgomery, AL 36107 Contact: Randy Stephenson at 334-356-6866
_*Houston County Farm Center*_, 1701 E Cottonwood Rd., Dothan, AL 36301, Contact: Mickey Sego at 334-792-5730
_*5 County Complex*_, 1055 E. Mckinnon St., New Brockton, AL 36351, Contact: Gavin Mauldin at 334-894-5596


You can contact the ADAI Emergency Programs at 334-240-7278 for more information or possible other shelters. 



Will see if I can get info about Robertsdale or Foley.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@LoriF, you can always come here, but I don't guarantee how safe we will be. Hope for the best. We still have gas. My horses will be here. Or if you go to Ocala, they might have gas since we still do. Wherever you think is safest. I think your area is not as safe.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> @LoriF, you can always come here, but I don't guarantee how safe we will be. Hope for the best. We still have gas. My horses will be here. Or if you go to Ocala, they might have gas since we still do. Wherever you think is safest. I think your area is not as safe.


I talked to people in Ocala and they are having a hard time getting gas there too. Makes sense as I75 goes right by it. I agree that it is not going to be safe where I'm at. I might take you up on the offer if I need a place for my horses for the night. I bet it would be safer than it is here.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Listened to a radio podcast this morning and the host said all he saw all day yesterday in Georgia was trucks with Florida license plates pulling horse trailers north. At least people are heeding the warning and getting out. Thoughts for all in the path of this monster.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you checked out the hotel prices in GA lately? RIDICULOUS. Jacking up the prices like that.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Lori- keep checking for gas. You can come to Canterbury equestrian showplace. They still have stalls as of this morning.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, my cousin in Florida and her teen son tried to leave and got two miles from home and have been sitting in traffic all day and were nearly out of gas, so headed back home to ride it out. She's on the 8th floor of a sturdy building, but is worried the hurricane shutters won't hold on the big patio door. I'm worried about her.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

SilverMaple said:


> Well, my cousin in Florida and her teen son tried to leave and got two miles from home and have been sitting in traffic all day and were nearly out of gas, so headed back home to ride it out. She's on the 8th floor of a sturdy building, but is worried the hurricane shutters won't hold on the big patio door. I'm worried about her.


That's terrible. I can sort of understand someone wanting to stay, but if you want to get out and can't, that's a terrible predicament!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@4horses, have you decided if you are going or staying? I am staying. My place is on a hill, my house is fairly new and up to hurricane specs, and in the center of the state. I am HOPING that we won't get hit so bad. I hope I've made the right decision. We still have gas here, and not even waiting in lines to get it. Our stores have food and water still. I guess that is one benefit from living way out in the boondocks.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*Knight, * i have been watching the Weather channel and they are pretty sure FL is going to take a centered hit.

That means 400 mile wide Irma will cover the entire width of the state.

Our local weather folks are starting to show us different scenarios if that happens. It COULD mean the eye (what's left of it) will pass thru the plateau area of TN but anything east of I-65 will be subject to a lot of rain and possible pop up tornadoes.

I'm with you, I not one to wish my life away but it would be great if next Tuesday were already here and gone-------


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

for anyone thinking of staying instead of evacuating. PLEASE watch this! SERIOUSLY be safe!


----------



## thepallypony (Jun 19, 2017)

Hope you guys are all ok! I am in Australia and the worst I have experianced in the backlash from a cyclone earlier this year (we got about 50mL of rain and a bit of wind nothing much) please stay safe everyone! I know how important horses are to everyone and I hate to think like this but if you live and your horse doesn't there will be other horses that come along, but what will happen if you die and your horse lives? what if you are the only one who knows where your horse is and it lives but no one finds it? I am so sorry that I am saying this but your life is worth more than a horses. Everything happens for a reason so please stay safe guys!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*New updates in at 5:00 AM...

*_Just reduced speed by 2 mph has put the storm in a Category 4.
Projected path is still to come ashore in south Florida across Miami at a very high Cat 4 storm. _{currently just under cat 5}_...
Path of travel is now near center of the state northward then on into states above us...
The storm is still 400 miles wide or near enough so many, many will feel the impact still along parts of the coast into interior sections of this great nation. 
The storm _*will*_ affect all of the state of Florida from shore to shore, top to bottom...all will feel wind and all will have rain!
The only questions now are who is going to get the worst of the wrath besides the landfall area through the southern third of the state. _
That is the area where updownrider is hunkering down....please be vigilant and safe!_

_*Be safe everyone....*_make plans everyone who is in the projected ongoing storm path as this is expected to bring enormous amounts of rain and wind for those in the path...

_For those of us in the storms-path, as you can, once safe please let us know you are OK..
Thanks...
_:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Haven't found out about the Arena for those with horses. Working today so may not be able to find out much but the Robertsdale Fairgrounds Coliseum is open for people and pets (in crates or cages). Keeping you all in my prayers. May those traveling travel safe and those staying be protected from harm.

Don't they have plans for contraflow to relieve the traffic on all hurricane evac routes?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I lived in Florida for a number of years before becoming a Texan. Went through a couple of near misses where the predictions were certain for a direct hit as of the night before. Did all the preps I could (DH was in China and I was seven months pregnant at the time with one of them), went to bed expecting to be awakened by rain and wind that never came. At the last moment, the darn thing veered away. I couldn't believe the luck.

I am hoping such will be the situation for all of you with this one!

I’ll plead with you all the same advice I gave my daughter this weekend when they were thinking it might hit the Carolinas; if you can, get out. Just go. No home or its contents is worth a human life.

Even if you have horses and don’t have a place at the moment to keep them, just hook up that trailer and go. Someone somewhere will help you find a place to stay. No horse person worth their salt is going to just turn you away without trying to help you find an alternative. I know with the Harvey evacuees, that is what happened here just a few weeks ago.

Here’s a list of equine motels in Mississippi (well out of the cone of uncertainty).

Horse Motels International. Worldwide horse motel directory for the traveling equestrian. We find horse motels, horse hotels, overnight stabling, overnight boarding, horse hostels, ranches, bed and breakfasts, horses, and more.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

If they make it mandatory evacuations, they will open the highways with both sides only going north. 

Yes, load up the horses, pets and people and just start driving. Lots of people will take you in. 

My stalls are in the pasture, so hard to separate new horses, but I know lots of people with pasture here that would help. The guy I get hay from used to board and has a few stalls still, they aren't in show condition, but I'm sure he would let some stay for a time. 

Praying for @updownrider ; please let us know as soon as possible that you are ok.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

some of my friends tried to fly out of Orlando FL (they were there for work and got stranded) and couldn't so they rented a car around noon yesterday. They arrived in Atlanta GA at 2 AM. Traffic was that bad. They did finally get flights out home today. The hotels in GA were jacking up the prices. They were $399 per night when I was on the phone with them. That is just plain ugly to pull that nonsense. the laws of supply and demand can kiss my patootie.


----------



## SeaBreezy20 (Aug 7, 2016)

At this point, I hope everyone has a plan for Hurricane Irma. I live on the southeast coast of Florida and am no stranger to hurricanes, so I thought I'd share a few things that they usually forget to tell you:

* Make sure all doors, windows, and any glass is boarded up with shutters or plywood. If you don't have plywood for certain windows or doors, you can use duct tape! Place a long strip of duct tape along each outside edge of the window/door. 

* You need 1 gal of water per person per day, preferably enough for 3-7 days. If your stores are sold out of bottled water, fill as many jugs as you can with tap water before the storm. Also, fill your tub and sinks with water. Remember to place saran wrap over the drain to prevent leaking.

* Do not eat out of a can that is dented or has any bulges. Don't forget to keep a non-electric can opener with you.

* Place your supplies and important belongings in a high, dry place. Put licenses and important documents in sealed zip-loc bags.

* Do not open any doors or windows during the storm! This will depressurize your house and put it at even more risk!

* Please don't forget about your pets! You need to account for them for food and water too! It's also a good idea to put collars on them with info such as your address and phone number in the worst case scenario that they get lost during or after the storm. 

* With horses, if you haven't relocated them to a safe place, then it's a tricky judgement call as to what to do with them. If your barn is enclosed and concrete, I would keep them stalled with any openings boarded up. If not, it may be best to keep them in as large a pasture as possible. They are more likely to survive in an open area where they can move around and escape falling debris. If you do this, I'd highly suggest painting your phone number on them with non-toxic, horse-friendly paint in case they escape the pasture and are found in the aftermath.

PLEASE BE SAFE, EVERYONE!! We will make it through this together! Please lend a helping hand wherever you can. The more we come together and help each other, the better off we are!


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

For people still searching for horse boarding - I've read that Tryon Equestrian Center in North Carolina is opening their stalls, as well as the Kentucky Horse Park. Each have a few hundred stalls. If you can get there!! Good luck!!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not planning on evacuating. With 4 horses and a 2 horse trailer I would have to leave someone behind. I thought about leaving early and heading to Georgia and making 2 trips but yesterday the models suggested Georgia might get hit. I could evacuate right into the path of the storm. The fairgrounds in Georgia is a 3 hour drive. No guarantee that they won't have weather just as bad as we get here. Plus, I prefer not to stall my horses in a storm like this. I feel like they are safer staying out especially with the threat of tornadoes. I may leave the stalls open as a run in. 

I put shutters up this morning and we are fully stocked on hay/feed. My house is on a hill so we should not flood. I suspect the horses will go to the bottom of the hill out of the high winds. I'm slightly concerned about my old mare, given her age, but her body condition is pretty good. Not much I can do now but hope for the best. 

I spoke to my cousin last night. He is not leaving despite being directly in the path. He said he is helping to set up an evacuation center at the school and the teachers/volunteers get their own building. His house is boarded up and ready. My uncle is already up here. 

One of my horses is microchipped, all get dog tags and ribbon in their mane. If the fence does come down, they will end up in the neighbors yard. 

I probably will be offline for a week or two after the storm. We have not had a major storm in so long that there are lots of trees in the powerlines. Cell service will probably be down too.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I posted a separate thread that anyone staying in or coming thru Tennessee with livestock *has to have* current Coggins and health Certs.

Tennessee has NOT lifted any livestock passport requirements.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The hotels are filling up here in 'Bama. Over flow from Georgia or just trying to get out of the path; I'm not sure which. 

We are expecting to just get rain, doesn't matter which coast it hits. 

Saw the first sea-worthy boat tonight.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> I posted a separate thread that anyone staying in or coming thru Tennessee with livestock *has to have* current Coggins and health Certs.
> 
> Tennessee has NOT lifted any livestock passport requirements.


This is rather shameful; how is one supposed to get a vet out for papers?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> This is rather shameful; how is one supposed to get a vet out for papers?


I was only slightly surprised they didn't waive the requirements. 

I can't remember which hurricane it was but I remember the Calsonic Arena was opened up for people evacuating with their horses. Maybe something came out of that to affect their decision.

It's been 3-4 Celebrations ago, a horse came up from somewhere below us that was already getting sick with rabies and had to be euth'd.

The state vets have a lot of responsibility to the home livestock, so I would presume their thinking is don't forget to get your horse's transport papers, even if you have to carry it to the clinic.

What is tragic is the people who don't even know they need transport papers to take their horse out of state or understand why those papers are needed.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I rather doubt too many evacuees will be stopped with request for papers. I would hope not anyway! 

I always get papers when traveling out of state, but have never been stopped. Maybe because my horse trailer is a Brenderup and doesn't look like a horse trailer. 

Doubt that is the answer though, because when my truck kept breaking down on the highways in Florida, officers always showed up and not one asked me for any papers of any kind.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Don't they have plans for contraflow to relieve the traffic on all hurricane evac routes?





AnitaAnne said:


> If they make it mandatory evacuations, they will open the highways with both sides only going north.


In answer to those questions....

Yes they _can_ do contra-flow but *will not* unless it is a dire emergent situation...
This is what has been said repeatedly during informational meetings and updates on preparation status by Florida's governor.

_Here is the reasoning and makes a lot of sense to me..._
Right now with travel still going both directions supplies of gas and diesel along with supplies of water, food and necessities are getting through on trucks.
Vehicles do need to go both directions when doing deliveries of goods to stores.
So what is done is the shoulders of roads are opened and allowed as a lane of traffic travel...so add 2 more lanes to every interstate and turnpike road is my understanding.
Police escorts of delivering gas/fuel loads to get them in faster along with escorted tractor trailers of water and life sustaining products is also happening.
We are _not_ without gas/diesel but the trucks get bogged down in traffic and can't get to the stations that are out and people are waiting so they can fill up and continue to evacuate....
Last night the report was millions of gallons of product is waiting at the terminals to be dispatched out to needing stations...

So, at 10:00 PM Friday night...
Storm is back to a Category 5.
Landfall is still to take place in south Florida, in the area of the Keys or Miami and till it happens it is a guess exactly where it is going to be.
Storm then is predicted to travel up the I75 corridor basically. This is more the west side of the state. However, with size being so large it will cover the entire state drenching everyone and winds ranging in force and ferociousness with downgrading in intensity as the storm travels over land and northward.
After the storm finishes with Florida it is going calling in several more states with punishing rains but lighter winds. Storm surges and deluges of water are still the largest issue for many areas though.
So a new update is expected at 11:00PM and everything can change again...for good or worse.
Till this happens it is all speculation.

So, that said, West Palm Beach area is still expected to have the fullest force of wind damages and high rain...they are under mandatory evacuations. 
_{I hope UDR comes through OK and can laugh this one off...}

_ My home is more central Florida. Earlier today we were to be spared, not with the 5:00 PM new advisories is that true now.:-|
Expecting winds over 100 mph, 12 -18"+++ of rain.......
I live on high and dry land and expect minimal water ponding during the onslaught but a decent drain-off soon after it stops pouring if past storms are a indicator of what is to come.
My barn is prepared, my horses will be having a hay feast during the storm and if there is flooding there is flooding....nothing I can do differently. 
They *will* be safe in the barn, their paddock and fenced area with no trees to do damage. 
Flying debris is always a possibility but the neighbors are good and tidy and storm ready too so smaller worries.
Generators fueled, house secured, prayers said and lets let it roll...
Bring it on and let it be done with quickly.

May all in Florida and the other states in the path escape with a good bath and blow dried lands...to a beautiful sunrise the day after. :smile:
_May all be safe and arrive back here to let us know they are OK...just tired.:wink:_
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Aaaand it's shifting west. Time for me in the NW panhandle to be _more _worried.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ChieTheRider said:


> Aaaand it's shifting west. Time for me in the NW panhandle to be _more _worried.


I saw that. 

The had grown to 520 miles wide Nd the Weather Channel said, an hour or so ago, that the outer eye wall has strengthened. It could go back up to a cat 5 when it hits land, increasing the storm surge, and generally exacerbating everything as it travels further north.

Where is Escambia County Equestrian Center from you? I understand they have 300 stalls and when I read the post on another forum. A few hours ago, not all of those stalls were reserved. 

Someone who drove there suggested driving at night to help reduce getting stuck in traffic and to avoid the heat.

Or you can head to Tennessee if your Coggins and health Certs are current.

A couple married 50 years made it to Nashivlle tonight and also got on the news. What should have been an eleven hour drive took them three days and that's without a horse trailer . The hotel they are staying in had set aside a block of 30 rooms for Florida evacuees and they are all full.

Whatever you decide, if Irma stays closer to the Gulf side, you need to decide quickly.

Stay safe


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> In answer to those questions....
> 
> 
> May all in Florida and the other states in the path escape with a good bath and blow dried lands...to a beautiful sunrise the day after. :smile:
> ...


Hoping you, @horselovinguy, and everyone else in this storm's path, are safe, and spared from the destruction.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

The Escambia Equestrian center is actually farther south than we are. We're only about 15 minutes from the AL state line, less as the crow flies. 

And btw, she's a cat 5 again.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ChieTheRider said:


> Aaaand it's shifting west. Time for me in the NW panhandle to be _more _worried.


You should already be making plans to deal with the heavy rains and whatever else that's coming your direction.
By the time it gets to you the winds should be do-able but the rains are what is concerning.
Make sure you have hay on hand to comfort the horses as the storm advances overhead...
Make sure you have water in plentiful amounts, drinkable water in buckets, if you don't have a water source that provides no matter if you have electric or not.
Human food, can opener {manual} for you and water in case you lose power in your home...

Storm is still not forecast to "arrive" in my area till tomorrow around 6:00 PM and the winds are now gusty in my yard. The outer edges of the storm are just starting to reach us now....yes, it is that large a storm!

If anyone is still needing to board up..._get it done_ as ladders and the wind gusts are not a safe combination.
Check your stores for stock if still needing and store hours open today. 
Surprisingly, there is plywood still available in several locations in my area..
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We got everything except hay. If it's just going to be rain and wind that's not going to tear anything up then they'll stay in the barn. The only issue is that one of the stalls (Red's) can get water in it if the little runoff area outside gets too full. I will most likely have to move my chicks and hen in the barn because the concrete pad and the dirt area floods with a couple inches of water if there's even a big thunderstorm. Luckily there's nothing it really damages. The only thing I don't have on hand is hay, since they're rarely in their stalls and we have so much grass they don't need it. I'll try to be getting some if there wasn't a run on the feed store.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

KigerQueen said:


> for anyone thinking of staying instead of evacuating. PLEASE watch this! SERIOUSLY be safe!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqfExHpvLRY


Thanks for the graphics lol


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

We (a whole crew of us) spent the day yesterday boarding up various homes for each other. Right now on the NE side of Florida they are calling for winds up to 90 mph. I'm putting all of the horses out to pasture. It's a big pasture that is wide open and only one tree, it's also double fenced. Tags are braided into their manes with contact numbers. I'm heading over there today to throw hay and make sure there isn't anything left out to go flying. I really just don't trust this barn to stay intact so everyone is better off left outside. 

I've chosen to stay as this storm has been so unpredictable of where exactly it is going and feeling like if I go one way I'll end up having to move anyway. My house is surrounded by trees so that is about the only thing I am nervous about now. 

Everyone who is going to be affected by this storm, stay safe and try to stay out of harms way as best as you can.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

*List of Equine Accomodations for Evacuation*

Here's a list of Equine facilities available for Hurricane Irma evacuees...
I've put a link to the website below as more facilities are being added in the comment section. Hope it helps!



Tyrone International Equestrian Center – Mill Spring, NC 828-863-1000 Full Accommodations
Beth Raque – Mineral Bluff, Ga 678-697-1120 – Pasture only
Tiffany Hufford – White, Ga 770-990-9177 – Pasture only
Serenity Creek Equestrian Center – Monroe, Ga 770-266-7583 – Full Accommodations
Mike Council – Cordele, Ga 229-406-8105 – Full Accommodations
Paula Buchanan – Rydel, Ga 706-403-9202 -Full Accommodations
Jan Conner – Winston, Ga 612-242-7150 – Pasture only
Michele LoRe’ – Newnan, Ga 631-383-6999
Diane Myer – Canton, Ga 404-917-7831 – Full Accommodations
Wills Park Equine Center – Alpharetta, Ga 678-297-6107 – Full Accommodations
Barrow Veterinary Service – Social Circle, Ga 770-464-0890 – Full Accommodations
Brenda Cooner – Near Macon, Ga 239-707-7797 – Full Accommodations
Erin Bankston – Acworth, Ga 404-583-6655 – Small Farm animal Accommodations
Paige Reid – Canton, Ga [email protected] – Full Accommodations
Michele Puryear – Elko, Ga 678-794-2166 – Mini’s or Ponies
Alexis Clutter – 423-802-5880 – Pasture only
Wills Park – 678-297-6123 – Full Accommodations
Romona Weeks – Birmingham, AL 205-706-3274 – Full Accommodations
Kim Stayton – Canton, Ga [email protected] – Full Accommodations
Campground with stalls and turnouts – Perry, Ga 478-988-8844
Heather Beachem – Johns Creek, Ga 404-372-1967
Jeanette Nelson – Milledgeville, Ga 478-456-7285
Alice Kline – Locust Grove, Ga 770-898-1975 – Full Accommodations
Mingo County Saddle Club – Georgia 478-957-0744 – Camping and panel stalls
Kim Holderfield – Georgia 321-750-3433 – Full Accommodations
Tiffany Hufford – White, Ga 770-990-9177 – Pasture only
Jordan Johnson – Georgia 706-920-8597 – Pasture Only
Lisa Hill – Griffin, Ga TEXT ONLY 678-972-9355 – Pasture Only
Brookwood Equestrian Center – Athens, Ga 706-206-2666 – Full Accommodations
Horse Evacuation Facility List ? PLEASE SHARE! ? The Horseaholic


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My sister lives on Fort Myers Beach, in a 35 ft trailer at a campground on the beach. She works from home, is a photographer. About half of her business is taking assignments from the North Ft Myers newspaper. She also has a 22 ft travel trailer.

She called me about an hour ago from the road, she has evacuated. Packed up all of her equipment into the smaller trailer and left yesterday, expecting the trailer she lives in is likely to be demolished by the hurricane. She drove to Jacksonville and stayed with a friend at a campground there, luckily found fuel 5 miles from where she stayed the night, or may not have made it as she was on empty.

Said that when people saw a Gasoline truck headed south they would turn around and follow it, so there were 'caravans' following the tanker trucks to their delivery sites.

Got up before dawn and found 4 inches of water outside the door, decided to come to Ohio for at least a few weeks, and left Jacksonville right then. She is approaching Savannah now.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

anndankev said:


> My sister lives on Fort Myers Beach, in a 35 ft trailer at a campground on the beach. She works from home, is a photographer. About half of her business is taking assignments from the North Ft Myers newspaper. She also has a 22 ft travel trailer.
> 
> She called me about an hour ago from the road, she has evacuated. Packed up all of her equipment into the smaller trailer and left yesterday, expecting the trailer she lives in is likely to be demolished by the hurricane. She drove to Jacksonville and stayed with a friend at a campground there, luckily found fuel 5 miles from where she stayed the night, or may not have made it as she was on empty.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear your sister was able to get the heck out of there.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you are traveling through Baldwin County, AL and need a place...
Fox Run Equestrian Center

Hurricane Irma evacuees! If any horse owners need a facility to place horses out of danger, I have opened up the old farm in Point Clear, Alabama to evacuees. There are 17 stalls and 3 lush pastures available. Please contact me immediately to reserve a stall or pasture. No charge. Call Sidney Walter @ 251-209-1394


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

granted they don't have any horses but most of my relatives live in Florida, most on the water or 10 miles from it on the gulf side and NONE of them are leaving.. they aren't worried.. my one uncle was on FB today complaining about he has to board up his windows and it was going to ruin his d*mn siding.. all attempts to get anyone to leave are we will be fine, I've lived through hurricanes before.. nothing will happen. If it was this time next year I'll be living there too and will have horses, and you bet your behind I would evacuate


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My cousins and the rest of my family decided to evacuate. They arrived at 2am last night. We are crowded and short on beds but safe here-so far. But the new advisory shows it coming this way.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Staying here near West Palm Beach might have been the best decision. :fingers crossed:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

updownrider said:


> Staying here near West Palm Beach might have been the best decision. :fingers crossed:


I just saw pictures on TV of WPB taken now near 2 hour ago...at the shore.
It is not even arrived and scary, darn scary looking.

Please, please be careful UDR...
Storm track is now west coast yes, but you are far from out of danger.
You still get the worst winds being south and storm surge is expected to be huge...

_Let us know as soon as possible you are OK when this passes.
:runninghorse2:.....
_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> I just saw pictures on TV of WPB taken now near 2 hour ago...at the shore.
> It is not even arrived and scary, darn scary looking.
> 
> Please, please be careful UDR...
> ...


What are the predictions looking like for where you live? Did you stay? Did you leave?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I just saw pictures on TV of WPB taken now near 2 hour ago...at the shore.
> It is not even arrived and scary, darn scary looking.
> 
> Please, please be careful UDR...
> ...


I am 23 miles inland. It isn't even raining here (yet) We do have some wind. We have been under a curfew since 3pm.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Cousin and her son in Port Orange are hunkered down with supplies and pets to ride it out.


----------



## thepallypony (Jun 19, 2017)

updownrider said:


> Staying here near West Palm Beach might have been the best decision. :fingers crossed:


 high risk of tornados in your area. please stay safe, the track has also shifted west


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

LoriF said:


> What are the predictions looking like for where you live? Did you stay? Did you leave?


The storm is passing west of us.
We are just on the edge of the worst damaging winds and rains...
Prediction is still for 125+ mph winds, 8" - 15" ++ of rain minimum as it passes us...
Won't start to quiet down till mid day Monday for us...worst is expected to be overnight when we shall "try" to sleep...

So...
_*We stayed....*_
Our home is concrete block and our land is normally high & dry.
We were _*not*_ asked to leave.
If we had left we would of been in terrible traffic heading to exactly where it is still forecast to go...
Our barn is built to withstand serious damaging conditions and will be put to the test.
Except for flying debris we have no control over...we feel safe and our horses are safe in their barn, paddock and corral fenced area.
No pasture today. I have 2 bales of hay ready to go in haynets I will hang this afternoon then brave the storm and hang a second set in the morning.
Water in abundance in stall buckets, troughs and barrels just in case...
We have done everything we can do to remain safe and make it through....
Our phone numbers are written on hooves in permanent marker should they get out. 
With no trees around to damage my wood paddock fence I am anticipating _not an issue...

Keep everyone in thought and prayer, those now facing this storm and those still in the path yet to come...
:runninghorse2:...
_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The track for Irma is full of more uncertainty than any recent storm.

Yesterday (Friday) the Weather Channel had Middle Tennessee in the purple zone for power outages. 

First off HUGE power outages just is not going to happen ---- if it were our local weather folks would have been talking about it. We have a generator big enough to run the basics in the house.

Second, as of 7:00 AM Central this morning, Irma has yet again shifted a few degrees west. That means it appears West Tennessee will get the remains of the eye, which will be a tropical depression when it gets to TN.

We are all supposed to see rain out of this storm, with possible, localized flash flooding. We are far enough north and inland, that we won't see anything devasting unless a big tornados spins up, which we live with all the time.

For my part in this storm, I have 400' of water hose down over the hill to the seven acre pasture, if the lady with the mules does decide to leave. She doesn't want to ---- she is old enough to be retired and just the preparations to leave have been exhausting ---- but she is gas up, packed, has her mule's passport papers and is ready to roll at the last second, if necessary. 

It's only 430 miles to my farm but who knows how long that drive could take. I am a few years older than she, so I know "exhausted" ---- especially when we have health issues most of the younger population don't have to live with --- "just going" is not always as easy as it sounds-----


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Right now I am terrified for my daughter! She lives in a mobile home about a mile from Tampa bay. Irma is now moving due North and Tampa is in the bulls eye with 125 mph winds expected. Warnings in her area repeatedly stress mobile homes will be completely destroyed! And storm surge from the bay will rival the flooding seen in Houston.

I've begged her to pack up her pets and get out. Her excuse, car is too small to fit 4 dogs, 8 cats and 2 birds! So make 2 trips, I told her. If she stays, she won't have a home or any pets left. Both she and her husband have health problems and will do better in a shelter.

I don't know what to do to convince her. I'm just sick with worry.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Right now I am terrified for my daughter! She lives in a mobile home about a mile from Tampa bay. Irma is now moving due North and Tampa is in the bulls eye with 125 mph winds expected. Warnings in her area repeatedly stress mobile homes will be completely destroyed! And storm surge from the bay will rival the flooding seen in Houston.
> 
> I've begged her to pack up her pets and get out. Her excuse, car is too small to fit 4 dogs, 8 cats and 2 birds! So make 2 trips, I told her. If she stays, she won't have a home or any pets left. Both she and her husband have health problems and will do better in a shelter.
> 
> I don't know what to do to convince her. I'm just sick with worry.


Only thing you can do is pray for her.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Only thing you can do is pray for her.


She finally texted me back, they're at a school shelter. Said the first 3 they went to were full. I'm so relieved, and told her I'll be up all night to stay in contact with her.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I don't know what to do to convince her. I'm just sick with worry.



Call the local authorities, NOW!!!


Report her...she is under mandatory evacuation if she lives in mobile, manufactured housing.
If you call the authorities now, they will just have time to arrive on her doorstep and move her and her animals to a local shelter.
Palm Bay has already had 6 confirmed mobile homes destroyed, not damaged but total destruction and the worst has not come yet.
She has time to flee but that window is closing rapidly for her....
:gallop::gallop::gallop::gallop:............. RUN!!!!

_Hombre...so glad to see your update.
Glad she evacuated...
She will be taken care of and can return to face whatever another day.
Now, she is safe and that is all that matters.

_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Right now I am terrified for my daughter! She lives in a mobile home about a mile from Tampa bay. Irma is now moving due North and Tampa is in the bulls eye with 125 mph winds expected. Warnings in her area repeatedly stress mobile homes will be completely destroyed! And storm surge from the bay will rival the flooding seen in Houston.
> 
> I've begged her to pack up her pets and get out. Her excuse, car is too small to fit 4 dogs, 8 cats and 2 birds! So make 2 trips, I told her. If she stays, she won't have a home or any pets left. Both she and her husband have health problems and will do better in a shelter.
> 
> I don't know what to do to convince her. I'm just sick with worry.


Tell her to take out the back seat so that she also has the trunk space if she's not willing to just stuff them in there and close the lid.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

This makes me worried even more, my relatives are all in Tampa/ St. Pete one of which is my 85 year old grandmother whom is refusing to leave, she hasn't done anything to her house keeps saying she will be fine not to worry. If life had panned out I would be living there right now myself.. but not going to be there till next May or so. If I was there I would have no trouble helping people pack up and evacuate


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It's windy right now. Around 20 - 30 mile per hour gusts. Not too bad. Everything's ready, and though we aren't getting hit hard, we made preparations. I had to move the chicks into a rarely used stall, because where they are in the barn gets a couple inches of water in it if it rains hard. If it gets real windy I might put the horses in, and if I do JayR will be sharing a stall with the hen and chicks. He's done it before when we were tight on space a couple winters ago and had to have everyone in the barn. They'll get along alright. All horses have halters and flymasks on. The wind isn't going to be strong enough here to tear down fences, but it could chuck stuff around and freak the horses out. They'll most likely be fine, but I'll put them in if need be. All the buckets in the barn and the water troughs are full, and all the dog and chicken waters are full. Doors are secured. 

Hopefully nothing goes too wrong. We haven't even been hit by the real thing yet.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Between following the wildfires in my area and Hurricane Harvey, now this monster, Oh my Lord, please settle it down! Stay safe and leave if you can!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Watched some live broadcasts around 3 a.m. horrendous. Prayers for all those in the path.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

We got power! We did OK in the storm. I am wondering about everyone else. It was a harrowing night, listening to the wind screaming around the house, wondering if the horses were OK. We only lost a few trees and no fences down. My neighbor also did not lose his house, barn, or horses. I hope the other Floridians chime in and let us know how they fared.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good to hear from you knightrider! Hoping everyone fared the storm OK.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

my 85 year old grandma needs a new roof.. the shingles are a mess, her privacy fence and screen around her pool is destroyed, and a tree fell on her car, but she is alive and well, and the house is standing.. everyone else I am still waiting on damage reports, but everyone survived and the houses are standing


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The lady whom I was going to keep her mules ended up staying, as Irma had shifted enough she felt she wouldn't see any worse than she normally does. She said she got a little rain and wind, nothing damaged.

Irma is up here, severely wounded, but still able to raise havoc. The air has been uncannily still all day, neighbors cows needed down against the woods line. It started to drizzle about 1:30 PM and it's now raining pretty good but the air is still quiet.

We are to expect 15-35 MPH sustained winds with 50 MPH wind gusts, long about midnight thru all of Tuesday. Some places could see up to five inches of rain --- not good for the low lying areas as the ground is already full. Nothing out of the ordinary for us, thankfully but it's amazing how Irma is still swirling counter-clockwise and holding somewhat together.

there is a FB video of a couple who cleaned the furniture out of their cement block house, put tarps, mats, shavings on the floor, made pipe panel stalls and brought five horses plus a mini in their house. I hope they fared well

I hope more of the folks caught in the middle of Irma check in


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Cousin and her son in eastern Florida are fine. They never lost power and had no damage. 

Friends near Tampa had some water pooled in low-lying areas of pasture and one tree down on a fence, but otherwise did well. They were worried about their old barn standing and turned the horses out rather than risk them in the barn--- which was probably good as the barn lost a roof and one wall caved in. Nobody hurt. Even the chickens are all accounted for. Their new barn is scheduled to be built in October, but that was in the works before Irma and may now be delayed for more 'crucial' construction jobs in the area.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@SilverMaple A little OT but your comment about the barn wall caving in reminded me of a tornado my horses went thru many years ago in Western PA.

I was boarding them five miles from my house at the time. The tornado destroyed the whole second floor of the back section of the old bank barn and sucked cement blocks out of the bottom, sending them flying like they were cotton balls.

One horse had the entire back of his stall blown out. When the Bo's were able to get to the barn sometime later, the horse was still standing with his head over the stall door waiting. All he had to do was turn around and walk out the blown out back of his stall but he chose to hang his head over the door and wait.

Both my horses had a few cement blocks blown out of their stalls but miraculously every horse in that barn was unharmed. A few scratches on some, nothing on most of them.

Five miles away, my house was untouched and I was grateful.
******

I hope we don't have to start a thread on Jose. That hurricane is not doing one single thing that was originally predicted


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Going to look up Jose (again) now. Any links to good articles/information that someone would like to provide?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm here. Spotty phone and internet access. A lot of tree damage, big and small. Not just branches but in some cases half a tree. And had just had almost 30 trees trimmed. Fencing is down, boards snapped. We have well maintained 3 board fencing. I keep finding odd things that happened, for instance, the doorknob on the barn's bathroom door is bent and I can't get the door opened. It would not be a priority except that's where I put the garbage cans and some have garbage in them. :rofl:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, you should have thought of that before hand and put your garbage out! 

Glad to hear that you are alive amd kicking.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

updownrider said:


> I'm here. Spotty phone and internet access. A lot of tree damage, big and small. Not just branches but in some cases half a tree. And had just had almost 30 trees trimmed. Fencing is down, boards snapped. We have well maintained 3 board fencing. I keep finding odd things that happened, for instance, the doorknob on the barn's bathroom door is bent and I can't get the door opened. It would not be a priority except that's where I put the garbage cans and some have garbage in them. :rofl:


Welcome back! Hopefully you can get everything cleaned up without too much difficulty. 

Hope you can get that bathroom open, it may get a bit stinky :eek_color:


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Well, you should have thought of that before hand and put your garbage out.


They suspended garbage service :tongue:

Nice to know I was missed. 😘


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Had you left it outside there would have been no garbage to collect!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So glad to hear from all those that replied and know that they made it through such a harrowing experience. Irma's effects are far reaching. It seems she wants to make sure she touches as many as she can in as many states as possible before falling apart. Even here we have seen wind beyond what was predicted. Damage though is no where near what others are seeing. Mainly just trees snapped in half and losing their crowns that were originally damaged (twisted trunks) in Ivan and Katrina. I suspect Florida will see the effects for years to come. Continued prayers for a speedy recovery and clean up.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm glad to hear everyone made it through safely and with minimal damage to home and property!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Had you left it outside there would have been no garbage to collect!


:think:


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

dang, there's still like 6 million people without power. Good grief.

and on Jose HURRICANE JOSE she doesn't look like she's going to hurt too may people.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

All is well here. Power and internet are back. The eye wall broke up and went east of us so we did not have much damage. My cousin left yesterday. His house took a direct hit near fort Myers. No word yet on damage. I believe cell service is down so he can't reach us. 

I believe the top wind speed was 60mph for this area, so not bad at all.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

somebody in my extended family just posted on FB and my wife told me that they were sent a memo saying that power could not be on till the 22nd.. they will work hard to restore it for them quicker if possible.. Almost 2 weeks without power.. I feel bad for them


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I did not realize it but many in my neighborhood still do not have power. 

Garbage pickup resumed today and the garbage cans are still locked in the bathroom.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

updownrider said:


> Garbage pickup resumed today and the garbage cans are still locked in the bathroom.


:rofl:


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy to report the barn bathroom door is open. The next garbage pickup day is Saturday.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_I have not read any posts since last Sunday when the storm hit...

So glad to see you UDR able to post and with a sense of humor...

So, we are still without power and expected to be so for another week.
Damage is severe in my area...we took the worst of the storm eye and back wall destruction it seems.
My home is safe and no real damage. Minor flooding on my tile floor from winds beating the back door at 100mph for 3-4 hours non-stop.
Comforts of home are few....
No TV, internet nor phone service.No A/C, thankfully the weather is not brutally hot.
We are surviving on a generator.
Water is getting scarce....my horses are at a friends house now in her pasture with water. She has power...thank goodness for friends!!
We have well water so every drop of water is precious when you can't get any...we had plenty till you go 5+ days of surviving with nothing.

We will get through this...just another test of resourcefulness given.
Schools are still closed here till next week at the earliest, no mail delivery yet, and no garbage collection...
Finally, today we are seeing gas stations open and have product to sell....that helps me running a generator to save my food. 
Can we say barbecue time...everything is grilled and simple prep.:-o

Well...we made it.
I hope everyone else did too and will enjoy reading when time allows and internet access is mine and not off a public hotspot. :grin:
Till then, be safe and cautious around damaged areas...
:runninghorse2:....

_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@horselovinguy, glad you are safe, that's the most important thing. Hope your electricity is restored soon.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@horselovinguy ditto JCnGrace


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy you checked in, HLG. Are you near Howey in the Hills? I know that area was hit hard.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you are safe HLG.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My sister from Ft Myers Beach evacuated with her travel trailer packed as though she was moving, taking everything indispensable. She expected her larger trailer in the RV campground to be blown to bits. She has been here in Ohio watching for local news. Finally she received a short video the campground manager made of the park showing not much severe damage at all, comparably speaking. 

That is 'comparably speaking' to the damage Charley did some years ago when the park offices and community buildings were destroyed.

Via email, I think, sister asked her to go inside her trailer, manager did and said inside is OK. Pics outside show a lot of exterior damage including a tree fallen on top of the trailer. Apparently no water inside though. So now my sister is in a hurry to get back, as the newspaper has been calling asking her when she can get back to work for them. She will be leaving here tomorrow, though no electric service on the island yet that she knows of.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

updownrider said:


> Happy you checked in, HLG. Are you near Howey in the Hills? I know that area was hit hard.


_I am west of them. :wink:
We took a part of the eye and the section of the storm that delivered very punishing winds.
_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> _
> We took a part of the eye and the section of the storm that delivered very punishing winds.
> _


That must have been frightening.

I managed to sleep through our tornado. :shrug: I guess I was tired from hurricane prep.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My neighborhood was a wreck. I live in a section that has houses well over 100 years old and the trees are older. A lot of downed branches from the live oaks that were blocking the streets. I couldn't get out to check the horses until about noon. Everyone was fine at the farm grazing and swishing their tales like nothing had happened. I have two giant trees down in my yard and the top of the old pecan tree is gone. Nothing hit the house though.

My niece and I were pretty much up all night long and hearing tornado warning going off about every hour and waiting for that sound of a freight train. 

We came out the next morning and out came the sun. Looking at the sky, it just looked like another normal day. We got the yard cleaned up except for the two big trees that are laying on the fence and the neighbors garage. The insurance adjuster will need to see those.

Here's one of the big trees


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so glad you, your home, and your horse's are ok.

Mercy that is a huge tree --- it's a heartbreaker to see part of it laying on the ground

It was on my local news that at least 30% of Florida's pecan tree are gone. The trees are gone and it will take 12 years after planting new ones to get a crop of pecans? Twelve years!? I cannot imagine how that will affect all of the pecan growers whatever their size.

The news also said this year's pecan crop was only 2-3 weeks from being harvested 

If Irma didn't cause enough trouble, I think the name is Maria on the storm that is looking like it might follow the same track over the islands as Irma did. Jose looks like it might skim the coast up along NY and VT but the one named Maria is looking to be another one to worry about.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> I am so glad you, your home, and your horse's are ok.
> 
> Mercy that is a huge tree --- it's a heartbreaker to see part of it laying on the ground
> 
> ...



I should probably leave my window's boarded until November. I'm thinking of throwing the dogs in the truck and hitting the road to MN for a couple of weeks. Right now I'm sick of florida


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I think most people in Florida are sick of Florida right now. Glad you're alright but heck let's all move north.


----------

